# valve stem grinding



## Kernbigo (Mar 25, 2015)

Has anyone came up with a simple way to end grind a valve stem for a small engine ( briggs etc.) to shorten it after grinding and lapping the valves on a engine rebuild?


----------



## XD351 (Mar 25, 2015)

We used to use the bench grinder and roll the valve across the grinder rest by hand to trim the valve stem length -back when i worked in a mower shop a long time ago.
You could set it up in a lathe and use a die grinder mounted in the tool post to trim the valve stem also.


----------



## portlandron (Mar 25, 2015)

If you are in the Portland OR. area I have a valve steam grinder we could do them on.


----------



## Hopper (Mar 26, 2015)

On the old traditional valve grinder machines, many just used a  V block to hold the valve stem and the block pivoted so the end of the spindle moved across the face of the grinding wheel. Easy enough to make something for a bench grinder to do the same.


----------



## Kernbigo (Mar 26, 2015)

portlandron said:


> If you are in the Portland OR. area I have a valve steam grinder we could do them on.



a picture if you have one


----------



## Kernbigo (Mar 27, 2015)

looks similar to a old Besly grinder with the v block set up


----------



## portlandron (Mar 27, 2015)

This is the grinder I have. I use it most the time for squaring up the end of stock that is going into the lathe and be center drilled.:grinder2.jpg


----------

